# "Plumbing protects the health of the nation"



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Fast forward to last evening and a bit of personal history.
In my house there are 2 toilets, both Kohler's -- both comfort height, both one piece, one flushes on 1.6 the other 1.28. Now back to the title!
It has always been easier to take a crap on the 1.6 which included a seat in the box [from Kohler] and I did not know why until I watched SharkTank last evening, the reason is the toilet seat on the 1.6 "French Curve" By this time you are probably thinking WTF is this all about is Parr nuts? **http://www.squattypotty.com/ *
*The little valve at the end of your colon likes to be relaxed a little more than sitting there allows. The french curve seat forces a little more curvature, they must have done their home work as they did mention that 2/3 's of the worlds people squat -- hence the Binjos style of toilets. The lady from QVC on the show advanced a line of credit of $700,000 @ 10% for the product.*


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

First saw one on a Two and a Half men episode.

The Bamboo version would be hard to sanitize.

Funny the big box stores don't have something similar out yet.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife first told me about it and she has wanted one but has just used a small stepstool so far. Me being 6'6" should probably not have a problem.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

French curve seats have been around as far as I go back. At least to the 80s maybe older. I have a couple old stock in harvest gold to prove it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had one for about two months now. Took a week or two for me to be able to determine its beneficial.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

You guys think that is something just Wait until you start useing water instead of toilet paper.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I already quit using tissue and wipes, I just go then pull up my pants when I'm done and offend everybody I walk near.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I already quit using tissue and wipes, I just go then pull up my pants when I'm done and offend everybody I walk near.


 You will see. Just do yourself a favor and find out sooner than later. It truelly can change the health of our nation. 

Its only water


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've installed a spray that attaches to the toilet supply for a customer before. She loved it. It wasn't even tempered water either.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I installed a spray on the toilet supply that hangs off the tank. The spray is meant for my wife to spray off our sons cloth diapers in the toilet so there won't be a ton of baby poop going in the washer when she washes the diapers. I would never have thought it could be used as a manual bidet.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In some regions of Southeast Asia the infrastructure can't handle tissue paper. Their solution is to use a bum gun. It's a sink hand spray connected to the toilet supply. You blast away then use a minimal amount of paper to wipe up which, when done, you deposit in a waste basket_. _It takes some getting used to, but the results are the same. Fortunately, ambient water temp there is tepid.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have old ladies and little kids using cold water to get clean. No complaints. No complaints from myself either.

Trust me water is way better.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

My Customer had said she saw it while in Europe. When I asked my supply house guys the thought I was crazy. I ended searching for it on amazon. I think it was around 15 bucks with free prime shipping.


----------

